# Side Step Bars



## Portuguese (Apr 21, 2005)

Hello everyone,

I'm a new Xtrail owner and interested in putting on the side step bars, but I have not been able to find any here in alberta, canada.
Any info would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## Portuguese (Apr 21, 2005)

*Side step bars*

hey everyone, I finally tracked down some side step bars - you can check them out at www.iceberg44.com.


----------



## alsterac (May 25, 2004)

Portuguese said:


> hey everyone, I finally tracked down some side step bars - you can check them out at www.iceberg44.com.



I contacted the company and they are a Canadian based company in BC. They gave me the number to a distributor in Mississauga, Ontario. They quoted me a price of $595 CDN (uninstalled) for the Stainless Steel model. 

Has anyone installed one yet?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

alsterac said:


> I contacted the company and they are a Canadian based company in BC. They gave me the number to a distributor in Mississauga, Ontario. They quoted me a price of $595 CDN (uninstalled) for the Stainless Steel model.
> 
> Has anyone installed one yet?


I have stanless steel side steps fitted to mine, but not from Canada. Mine are manufactured in South Africa by Maxe

They're very light weight and of excellent construction. Have had them for 2 years and no signs of any rust at all.

For pics, see my web site.


----------



## Nosrac (Oct 21, 2004)

personally not a fan of chrome, anyone know where I could find one that's black?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Nosrac said:


> personally not a fan of chrome, anyone know where I could find one that's black?


OK, you've asked for black side steps, so HERE they're, with lights as well


----------



## Nosrac (Oct 21, 2004)

aussietrail said:


> OK, you've asked for black side steps, so HERE they're, with lights as well


Hey, any idea with the quality on this one? I don't really feel for the lights but black looks decent in the pictures.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Nosrac said:


> Hey, any idea with the quality on this one? I don't really feel for the lights but black looks decent in the pictures.


Sorry mate, beside the pic in that web site, I can't tell you much, but they look heavier than my stainless steel steps, which could be an issue.

Best thing is to email the company that makes them with your questions.


----------



## mranu (Jun 9, 2005)

*Side step bars*

Check this out

http://www.4x4x4.com/vehicles/nissan_xtrail.htm



Portuguese said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm a new Xtrail owner and interested in putting on the side step bars, but I have not been able to find any here in alberta, canada.
> Any info would be great.
> ...


----------



## cycles (May 6, 2007)

I hope this is the right thread to post this request. 

Does anyone have a platinum X-Trail with the step bars installed and, if so, could you post a picture please? I am considering them and would really love to see how they look on the dark grey/platinum. 

.............................

So many great rides shown in this thread, I feel like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

cycles said:


> I hope this is the right thread to post this request.
> 
> Does anyone have a platinum X-Trail with the step bars installed and, if so, could you post a picture please? I am considering them and would really love to see how they look on the dark grey/platinum.
> 
> ...


Cycles:

The side steps are a tad expensive for a "cosmetic" addition - the reason that I say this is that they are not especially functional - the step "pads" are mis-placed for entry to the vehicle and therefore are not very useful. However, they will do a good job of deflecting stones, loose tar bits away from the lower section of your doors. They are also a little helpful to stand on to wash the roof.

I bought a set for my '05 but thought so little of them that I left them on when I traded it in.

I put the side rails on the Platinum Bonavista (pics on site) - they do the job re protection from stone chips etc. and are a tad less expensive than the steps.

The leather upgrade is, IMO, one of the best things that could be done to the Bonavista. I liked ValBoo's interior quite a bit and got the details from him. I was in touch with the Company and several emails later (to the Company) and I was prepared to buy the "kit" - which they don't normally sell without the install - Marc was lucky and able to have his done on-site. 

My next step was to find a "local" installer who would do the job for a reasonable price....and that's where things came apart - - so I had to abandon the idea (for now)...

Hope this helps.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## cycles (May 6, 2007)

Roger, thanks for the reply. I did wonder why you hadn't transferred the side steps onto your Bonavista. The fact that the pads are misplaced makes me even more hesitant to spend $500+. 

Paul


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

cycles said:


> Roger, thanks for the reply. I did wonder why you hadn't transferred the side steps onto your Bonavista. The fact that the pads are misplaced makes me even more hesitant to spend $500+.
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul:

The "other" reason I left them on was that it helped with the trade-in value.

That $500+ can buy some more functional accessories, such as vent visors and a sun roof deflector  

Cheers.


----------



## cycles (May 6, 2007)

Hi again Roger.

I've not had much luck finding pictures of Bonavista #0001 other than in the Bonavista registry thread. I'll keep looking so that I can get a look at the side rails and other mods you have done. 

I read the thread about the sun roof deflector problems and was concerned about pedestrian safety if parts break off the vehicle. Other than that, the deflector seems like a great idea. I may ask them to put it on during my first service. 

Valboo was kind enough to post to the discussion about his leather interior so that it moved to the front page. I have emailed AutoSkin to ask if they can recommend an installer in Calgary. 

Paul


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Side rail pictures*



cycles said:


> Hi again Roger.
> 
> I've not had much luck finding pictures of Bonavista #0001 other than in the Bonavista registry thread. I'll keep looking so that I can get a look at the side rails and other mods you have done.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul:

Not sure if the pics are there - - so I shot a few for you today.

*Click the pictures to enlarge.*











It seems to me that the sunroof deflector is Stephen's Achilles heel - he seems to be the only one having a problem with it.

I'll be putting another one on the Bonavista in the next few weeks - after I swap out my vent visors for the in-channel type.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Roger, I would be interested to know how you gonna remove the visors safely without leaving a mark. I haven't tried that before but may need to in the future. That would be appreciated.


----------



## cycles (May 6, 2007)

Hi Roger, 

Thank you so much for posting those pictures. The chrome rails work really well with the "AWD" fuel door and the door handle frames. Even my wife was impressed and that is saying something because she is very hard to impress when it comes to auto accessories. 

I may never achieve the distinguished look of BV #1 or the offroad toughness of Jalal's black exy with nosebar and rails but it gives me something to work towards with my own Platinum BV (#5193). 

I finally saw a parked X-Trail with the step bars today and see what you mean about the pads being poorly located. What were they thinking? :0

Still no reply from Autoskin.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Roger, I would be interested to know how you gonna remove the visors safely without leaving a mark. I haven't tried that before but may need to in the future. That would be appreciated.


Hi Jalal:

I'm the eternal optimist - not anticipating any problems...... 

I removed the door handle garnish from the other X-T and it was attached with the same 
3M tape - left no marks - albeit that I had to clean up the residue with some "GOO GONE".

If all else fails I'll turn to alcohol - drink a little - apply a little - drink some more - - - after a while it won't look so bad :woowoo: 

:cheers: Roger


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

cycles said:


> Hi Roger,
> 
> Thank you so much for posting those pictures. The chrome rails work really well with the "AWD" fuel door and the door handle frames. Even my wife was impressed and that is saying something because she is very hard to impress when it comes to auto accessories.
> 
> ...


Hi Phil:

I'm rather surprised that your wife was impressed - reason ? - most wives don't even notice !!

On the Australian forum we have a thread about the accessories that we (guys) have added to our X-Ts without our wives being aware - - you'd be quite surprised at how much some of the members have gotten away with !!

Adding that personal touch to your X-T is just that - personal. What works for one guy doesn't necessarily work for another. Do your own thing and enjoy - your budget will be a great part of the deciding factor when it comes to accessories.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Canada's Far East said:


> Hi Jalal:
> 
> I'm the eternal optimist - not anticipating any problems......
> 
> ...


For your sake, I hope so mate, cause the area of the 3M tape with these visors is much larger than the door handle garnishes, but I agree with the alcohol solution, with a bit of that you won't even see any rust spots if there is any. hahahahaha


----------

